# Special Effect Videos



## spark1223 (May 20, 2010)

Most of these are at my channel,please check them out, its very appreciated.I enjoy any feedback, just please no flaming, constructive criticism. There are so many I don't want to make a topic for all of them. Some of the more notable (I think):

 - This is me killing my "clone". I didn't have another actor so I used split screen. I used that to test my gun blow back, blood splat, and muzzle flash effects. Very easy to do, yet one of my favs.

 me shooting a gun. No reason at all, other than to test my muzzle flash and blow back effects.

 - Similar to first video posted above. First version. There is no blowback of the gun.

 this is my energy ball creation.

 Me tossing around energy balls

 Not very impressive but still one of favs. Its one of the good earlier videos I made. Me getting hit by a car.

 very old - light sabers. Not the best sound effect job though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Nice work mate! I love the light sabre one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only thing you should work on a bit more is the SFX, but nevertheless the visual effects are pretty damn cool! Except for the split screen thingy, I wouldn't know how to do any of those!


----------



## Snorlax (May 23, 2010)

Goodjob mate. Those vids looks great.
My one point for improvement would be the movement of the energy balls when you're throwing them. They looked too controlled. Would've been nice to see some more ease-in's and ease-out's.

Overall, some great clips. Keep up the good work. :>


----------



## spark1223 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, guys, its appreciated.

In my defense (For an excuse)...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nice work mate! I love the light sabre one biggrin.gif  The only thing you should work on a bit more is the SFX, but nevertheless the visual effects are pretty damn cool!
> 
> The sound effects of the saber was the worst of all my saber vids. I posted the last one, because it has the most movement and the best "visual" effect, the other has better sound.
> 
> ...



If your interested, the split screen is probably one of the easiest tricks, its only difficult to time and CAN be somewhat difficult to make it look real. In that gun shot video, if you look real close you'll notice a mistake, this will give away how the trick is done. 



Spoiler



look for camera movement




If you give up read the spoiler below:



Spoiler



The right side of the frame moves a bit before one of the "clones" walks on screen. I film one side of the shot first. Then the other. Then I use any linear editor with two video tracks (in this case sony vegas).I sync it up by varying opacity.  Then I "mask" (fancy word for cut) out the area where one the clones are. Then underneath the unmasked area is the other shot of the video. So it looks like I'm screen twice.

The gun is all stock film and sound, very easy. The blowback is the most complex out of that equation but it still pretty easy.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Me likey! The vids!


----------



## spark1223 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

